# Your Favorite Video Game Songs?



## KingKyle (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's mine:


----------



## NatalieGlow55 (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is mine: (Snowbelle City Y)


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 16, 2015)

This.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 24, 2015)

I liked this:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

I love Cheese Land's music from MK8!


----------



## Tao (Nov 24, 2015)

I mean, Xenoblade has a ton of awesome songs on it (especially the battle themes) but this was the first battle song I heard in it that made me think "this is ****ing badass".


----------



## Ghiraher (Nov 25, 2015)

_*pretty much the entire Zelda soundtrack--not game-specific. but, if i were to choose one, it would probably be Midna's Lament/Desperate Hour. 

it's just so somber yet gorgeous. i know how to play it on the ocariona, but i'd love to learn it on the piano. that was..if i had one. cx;;*_


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 28, 2015)

Just ANY from Golden Sun!  There's not a single track form these games I don't like.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

Gusty Garden Galaxy. <3

The final battle music from Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story is really good too.

And then there's this song from Xenoblade Chronicles that I first heard in Smash and omg it is amazing bUT I'VE COMPLETELY FORGOTTEN WHAT IT WAS CALLED ;-;

There's also Wily Stage/Castle 1 from Mega Man 2 yaaaaaasssss

oH WAIT I THINK I JUST REMEMBERED WHAT THE XENOBLADE ONE IS

It's called Engage the Enemy c: So good.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 29, 2015)

Sanctuary, which is used in the opening of Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 30, 2015)

I honestly can't pick a favorite. I love too many. Here is one I really like though:






It's Promise from Tales of the Abyss!


----------



## piichinu (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler:  
























































theres more
but ill stop

i like a healthy mix of slow songs and fast songs


----------



## Javocado (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler: music to me ears


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

I discovered a new favourite yesterday.

Megalomania from Undertale. Sooooo good. c:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler: I'll Face Myself











 If this is just about Nintendo games, well, other link. 



Spoiler: Primal Dialga's Fight to the Finish!


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 3, 2015)

*ZELDA!*

I know it's an obvious choice, but you got to love Zelda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qp-ypYp6rQ


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Here's some more good stuff.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 12, 2015)

Right now, I like:



Spoiler







I have to admit- I was never really fond of this battle or this theme when I first played Black, but while replaying it- this would have made for a wonderful final boss theme due to how interesting, yet downright frenetic, it is.




Can you tell that I have an obsession with Gen 5's music yet?

No matter. I know this is probably my Gen 5 bias, but this is quite possibly my favourite Elite 4 theme in the series. I don't have any clue why either; it just is.




I know that there are better Xenoblade songs, but the experience of coming through that canyon and having this music just build up until you enter the plain itself is unforgettable.




This. This just brings back so many fond memories.




Whereas this is one of my favourite Zelda themes in general.




I know I'm going to get plenty of flak for this, but I actually quite enjoy this theme, and think it fits Alder's character- quite warm and someone admirable, yet formidable enough to be a champion.


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

There's two Queens of the Stone age songs in the into to Jak X. 
I'm not entirely sure from the top of my head what they're called (I think one is "you ain't worth a dollar" or something like that), but Jak X is the first time I heard them and they work so well with the intro. I otherwise can't stand QotSA, but I liked them *a lot* in this specific context.


Spoiler:  Jak X intro











This from Kirby Triple Deluxe. I always find it funny that the Kirby series has badass songs like this.


Spoiler:  Sullied Grace











From Kingdom Hearts 1


Spoiler:  This mother ****er right here











I may as well have just linked the entire BlazBlue soundtrack for as many songs from it I love.


Spoiler:  boop






Spoiler:  Catus Carnival II - Taokaka













Spoiler:  Bullet Dance II - Noel













Spoiler:  Active Angel II - Platinum













Spoiler:  Alexandrite II - Makoto













Spoiler:  Science Fiction - Kokonoe













Spoiler:  Bang! Bang! Big Bang! - Bang Shishigami


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm.....Castlevania's always had good music. I'm sure there are tons I could think of. I remember enjoying tunes from Contra Hard Corps. There was an awesome heavy metal remix of a particular Castlevania song, I'll have to see if I can find it again.

Here it is:




..RAISE THE HORNS! \m/


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 14, 2015)

One of the best songs from the 8-bit era.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

Spoiler: winter music get pumped hell yeah


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

probably the original Legend of Zelda tune, because I used to hear it in my sleep!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 24, 2015)

HOOOOO Boy this one's amazing!


----------



## coney (Dec 24, 2015)

Just an awesome theme from my favorite character


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 25, 2015)

Mostly anything by Yoko Shimomura and Shoji Meguro, particularly:



Spoiler: Destati from Kingdom Hearts













Spoiler: Alone from Persona 4











As for one with vocal:



Spoiler: Good Night by Every Little Thing from Tales of Rebirth











And not really original, but really loved Bioshock's soundtrack, especially:



Spoiler: La Mer by Django Reinhardt


----------



## treetops (Dec 25, 2015)

i love this song!! there are many video game songs that i love, but to me nothing can top rising sun. come to think of it, all of the okami soundtrack overall is really gorgeous.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 27, 2015)

I was in a VERY dark place in my life in 2006 (probably why I clung to Wild World so heavily), so this music really fit my emotional state when it came out.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 27, 2015)

As corny as it is, I like the old vocal tracks from Final Fantasy 8, 9, etc.

And of course, Snake Eater, from Metal Gear Solid 3   Complain about the ladder scene all you like, but the song itself is fabulous.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## DivaCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

I love this song. It has a lot of memories that I intend to keep me for as long as I can.


----------



## Hoontr (Jan 3, 2016)

Any of the music from DKC2, really. Favorite soundtrack of all time.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 3, 2016)

The intro of Tales of the Abyss (3DS) is one of my absolute favorites. Others include Golden Sun and Tales of Symphonia music.

May I add all you guys have an awesome taste in music!


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/vaVjR-Br0U8[/video]

[video]https://www.youtube.com/6THFGWLEn7w[/video]

[video]https://www.youtube.com/feVntgMmOHc[/video][video]https://www.youtube.com/7_elElz0Xfw[/video]
[video]https://www.youtube.com/8QWbvfs4-7c[/video]


----------



## Joy (Jan 5, 2016)

Spoiler:  ahh jams


















[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=shi+long+lang+theme[/video]


----------



## skweegee (Jan 5, 2016)

Here are some of my favorites:



Spoiler: F-Zero X - Rainbow Road













Spoiler: F-Zero X - Decide in the Eyes (Big Blue)













Spoiler: Mario Kart 8 - Mount Wario













Spoiler: Super Mario World - Athletic Theme


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 8, 2016)

skweegee said:


> Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great songs but I would like to add this one:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I really like the classic Mario songs from the super Mario bros series and rainbow road theme song. Too lazy to find the links. lol


----------



## Bosca (Jan 15, 2016)

It's late here, so I'm enjoying some of the more chill songs from fighting games.



Spoiler



Staff Roll from Tekken Tag Tournament 2.





Official remix of Twilight, Ibuki's theme from Street Fighter III.





Hsien-KO's stage theme from Darkstalkers 3. 





Finally Healing Winds from SoulCalibur III.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2016)

Found some more I really liked.



Spoiler: Bloodborne - Ludwig the Accursed/The Holy Blade













Spoiler: Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story: Dark Bowser


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 25, 2016)

I like Endless Possibility from Sonic Unleashed. Gonna post video later.


----------



## piske (Jan 26, 2016)

The OST from FFVIII :>


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 26, 2016)

pinelle said:


> The OST from FFVIII :>



And I was about to post this


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

My man Marluxia, pushing the GBA to the absolute limit with these snazzy tunes.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Stalfos (Feb 18, 2016)

Gives me chills every single time.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

you know what?? i think i just really like the undertale ost in general - there's several good songs from it, though megalovania is still my favourite.


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2016)

Spoiler: I don't know what to tell ya. I'm just a weak, lazy bum. All I want is a fun, easy life.













Spoiler: rePLICAAAAAA













Spoiler: he's as tenacious as a cockroach













Spoiler: never got sick of making new saves on this game lol













Spoiler: i liked all the music in xd/colosseum


















Spoiler: vs Reshiram













Spoiler: Plaaasmaaa








thought it was gonna be Pok?mon didn't you


 
and basically everything from Kirby
idk i like sooo many video game themes but this is all i can think of off the top of my head!


----------



## radioloves (Feb 19, 2016)

All the songs from pokemon, smash bros, animal crossing, kingdom hearts, tomodachi life. I thought they were all pretty epic, calming or passionate xD


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2016)

i really like the music from the legend of zelda games......  all the music in ALL the games is great. i love the music that plays when you go out horse riding on fields in twilight princess, or sailing in wind waker, or flying in skyward sword !!! also the music in the shops and cities aaaa nostalgia !!!

also.,, kk ballad is the best music from animal crossing i love it so much.,,,


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

*2 WEEKS!*




*2 WEEKS!*


----------

